# Aktion beendet. Ubisoft: Rayman Legends kostenlos abstauben (Uplay, PC)



## Maverick3k (31. März 2020)

HI,

wer seine Pile of Shame um ein Spiel erweitern will, kann sich entweder über den Client oder die Webseite das Spiel kostenlos holen.

Das Angebot gilt bis zum 03.04.

Viel Spaß!

€dit

Aktion beendet.


----------



## Christoph1717 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Ubisoft: Rayman Legends kostenlos abstaugen (Uplay, PC)*

habe es vor einiger Zeit von der PCGH-DVD gespielt und bei Epic ist es auch schon in der Sammlung...
vor allem die Level bei denen beim Hüpfen und Schlagen eine Musik entsteht fande ich sehr gelungen


----------

